
Czech programmers were donated to the state service costing 16M euros - privacywiki
https://thetimeshub.in/czech-programmers-were-donated-to-the-state-service-costing-16-million-euros-transport-minister-fired/12597/
======
timwaagh
Indeed governments often asks for programs that are easy enough to create in a
hackathon. The difficulty is integrating them with their current hardware and
software setup. What I can do with Javascript or Python in a few days, might
be a month in an enterprise Java setup where I need to run as a module on top
of their existing application. Needing to integrate with existing SOAP based
services etc, it might be even longer. So I'm pretty sure this story hasn't
finished yet.

